# heart palpitations and Hashi?



## LAB03 (May 16, 2012)

I have heart palpitation, where your heart feel like it skips a beat, and I was wondering if anyone else had this?

p.s. I have told my doctor about this and he doesn't seem to concern but I plan to reminder him the next time I'm in the office.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LAB03 said:


> I have heart palpitation, where your heart feel like it skips a beat, and I was wondering if anyone else had this?
> 
> p.s. I have told my doctor about this and he doesn't seem to concern but I plan to reminder him the next time I'm in the office.


Many of us have arrhythmia and other erratic heart beats. And a lot of us have damage to our hearts from undiagnosed and untreated thyroid disease.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I used to have it ALOT before I was diagnosed and started meds. I still have them on occassion, but nothing like I used to. Since the meds, it's much better.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm the same way as sjmjuly--mine were much worse until I started Synthroid. My doctor calls it pvc--premature ventricular contraction--and it does feel like your heart is fluttering or skipping a beat. I'm actually on anti-arrythmic drugs for it, my thyroid problems went undiagnosed for so long that it gave me kind of permanent pvc.


----------



## Kris2learn (May 2, 2012)

WOW I did not know your thyroid can effect your heart. Learning so much from this board.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kris2learn said:


> WOW I did not know your thyroid can effect your heart. Learning so much from this board.


I have mitral valve prolapse because of non-diagnosis and non-medical intervention.


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

PVCs and PACs occur in normal functioning hearts. Most people have them -- some are just more prone to feeling them than others. You likely have some triggers -- stress, coffee, spicy foods, etc


----------

